# 21st June: Mid Somerset Reptile and Amphibian Club Breeders Show



## Calz578 (May 10, 2009)

Just like to know:
Who's going
Will there be BALL PYTHONS????
Is it open to the public
Which companys have tables.
Cheers.
: victory:


----------



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

I know genetic gems go to most, they have a website.They sell boa/royal morphs.
There's always loaddds of royals, don't worry 
There's a thread on it somewhere, from the person who first came up with the idea to organise it.
I recall it being open to the public:2thumb:


----------



## incrisis (Jun 15, 2008)

Calz578 said:


> Just like to know:
> Who's going
> Will there be BALL PYTHONS????
> Is it open to the public
> ...


A lot of people are going
There will
It is open to anyone who wants to pay to get in 
No companies, just private breeders

For all info look here www.msrac.co.uk


----------



## Mendipmonsters (Apr 23, 2009)

Just to add to Incrisis post. It is open to the public. Only private breeders can sell livestock from tables at the show,though there are some suppliers of vivs ect booked in as well and there is a rep shop on the actual site. There will definatly be loads of royals there.There is a lot more info in the main link,so it is worth trawling through that.
Cheers Adie:2thumb:


----------

